# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  si mund ti bej letrat per ne itali ?

## undheti

Motra ime ka 8 vjet ne Itali eshte e martuar dhe jeton atje. Se shpejti do shkoj dhe un me vize 3 mujore por kam deshir tjetoj atje. Mund tme thote ndonjeri ndonje menyr si ti bej letrat ju lutem me ndihmoni. Skam ide cfar tbej . un jam 19 vjece

----------


## Mirela74

N.q.s. motra jote eshte martuar ne Itali, ndofta ka nenshetesine Italjane, dhe imagjinoj qe i di si jane ligjet ketu ne Itali. Mendoj qe eshte me mire te pyesi motra jote ne Itali si fuksionon, edhe sepse ligjet ndryshojne shume shpejt ne Itali.
Megjithate te illustroj aq sa di une, mund te te jepen dokumenta ne itali (permesso qe te lejon te rrish me teper se 3 muaj ne Itali):
- n.q.s. adoptohesh nga nje familje italjane
- n.q.s. futesh ne ndonje shkolle ne Itali (shkolle te mesme apo universitet)
- n.q.s. merr vise pune, po procedura eshte shume e gjate.
- n.q.s. martohesh ne Itali me nje nenshetes italjane, apo me ndonje nenshetes qe nuk eshte itajane, po ka lejeqendrimi (permesso di soggiorno) ne Itali.

Ka dhe motive te tjera po mendoj se nuk eshte rasti jot (per shembull, n.q.s. punon per shtetin italjan, ecc)

----------


## Elian70

1. Varet nga motra
2. C'te duhet Italia? Ku ka si Shqiperia qe per dy vjet hyn ne BE?
3. Martohu me nje lesbo italiane ne Rumano apo Spanje.
4. Martohu me nje italian...ftoje ne shtepi me FB dhe vuri tyten ke koka.
5. Shkollat italiane jane me kot se keto shqiptaret, vec asaj te Pizes...pastaj c'te duhet shkolla? Me apo pa shkolle perseri pastruse do perfundosh.
6. Shko 3 muaj dhe bej si di vete.
7. Martohu me vellain apo kusheririn e kunatit prej gjoja dhe ndahu pas 2 vjetesh.
8. Shko ne policine Italiane dhe t'i mesojne ata gjithe pislleqet pa qene nevoja e ndihmes se forumit  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. motive te tjera nuk ka...edhe po te kete eshte humbje kohe... :sarkastik:

----------


## broken_smile

E pse na qenka me è mire shkolla ne Pisa? Ngaqe quhet Normale?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mirela74

> 1. Varet nga motra
> 2. C'te duhet italia? Ku ka si shqiperia qe per dy vjet hyn ne be?
> 3. Martohu me nje lesbo italiane ne rumano apo spanje. No comment!
> 4. Martohu me nje italian...ftoje ne shtepi me fb dhe vuri tyten ke koka. No comment!
> 5. Shkollat italiane jane me kot se keto shqiptaret, vec asaj te pizes...pastaj c'te duhet shkolla? Me apo pa shkolle perseri pastruse do perfundosh. No comment!
> 6. Shko 3 muaj dhe bej si di vete.
> 7. Martohu me vellain apo kusheririn e kunatit prej gjoja dhe ndahu pas 2 vjetesh. No comment!
> 8. Shko ne policine italiane dhe t'i mesojne ata gjithe pislleqet pa qene nevoja e ndihmes se forumit :d no comment!
> 
> P.s. Motive te tjera nuk ka...edhe po te kete eshte humbje kohe...


 no comment!

----------


## Elian70

> E pse na qenka me è mire shkolla ne Pisa? Ngaqe quhet Normale?


une me te degjuar e kam, se shkolla qe kam bere une ne ate kohe ka qene nga me te fortat ne evrope. kisha nje shok gjiton qe studionte ne France dhe  me konfermonte qe shkollat e larta shqiptare ishin shume te zhvilluara per kohen...

p.s. eshte edhe shkolla e Bolonjes thone...

----------


## Elian70

> no comment!


ti Lela a doje nje pergjigje? nese nje te jep gjithe rastet e mundshme, si ka mundesi qe shkruan vetem "no comment!"? edhe kerkon pergjigje, edhe kur te japin ate me te drejten nuk do te besosh e shkruan "no comment". atehere nese e di vet pergjigjen pse pyet.

p.s. si thone ne fuçbol: ka rendesi fitorja...se si arrihet nuk ka aspak rendesi...ku e di ti qe motra jote te do kaq shume???!!!

----------


## Mirela74

Elian70, une jetoj ne Itali, jam 20 vjet qe jam ketu. 
Kam bere universitetin dhe sbej pastruese, po jam bere manager ne nje multinazionale. 
Kush ta ka thene ty qe shkolla ne Itali eshte pa vlere???? mbaroje ti universitetin ne Itali dhe pastaj flasim bashke.
Dhe nqs mbaron universitetin ne Itali apo kudo ta mbarosh dhe me vone ben pastrusen (p.s. eshte pune me ndere dhe pastrusja), ajo do te thote se sje i afte te gjesh nje pune me te mire, nuk eshte faji i unviersitetit. Universiteti te jep dijeni ne nje lloj dege, nuk te jep trurin :-) :-)  
Qe Shqiperia ne 2 vjet do jete ne BE une ja uroj, po nuk i dihet akoma.
Me vjen keq te lexoj qe "keshillat" jane gjithmone "si tja hedhesh ligjit".

Ky eshte mendimi im personal.

----------


## Elian70

> Elian70, une jetoj ne Itali, jam 20 vjet qe jam ketu. 
> Kam bere universitetin dhe sbej pastruese, po jam bere manager ne nje multinazionale. 
> Kush ta ka thene ty qe shkolla ne Itali eshte pa vlere???? mbaroje ti universitetin ne Itali dhe pastaj flasim bashke.
> Dhe nqs mbaron universitetin ne Itali apo kudo ta mbarosh dhe me vone ben pastrusen (p.s. eshte pune me ndere dhe pastrusja), ajo do te thote se sje i afte te gjesh nje pune me te mire, nuk eshte faji i unviersitetit. Universiteti te jep dijeni ne nje lloj dege, nuk te jep trurin :-) :-)  
> Qe Shqiperia ne 2 vjet do jete ne BE une ja uroj, po nuk i dihet akoma.
> Me vjen keq te lexoj qe "keshillat" jane gjithmone "si tja hedhesh ligjit".
> 
> Ky eshte mendimi im personal.


moj ti? me ke mendon se po flet???? a ke bere ndonjehere shkolle ne shqiperi te asaj kohe??? (rreth viteve '90) Nese jo pyet ndonje te asaj kohe.
E dyta: ne se ben pastrusen, merr ne Jug te Italise rreth 2000€ ne muaj (madje njoh qe marrin shume here me shume), nejse. kurse nje pedagoge e anglishtes (edhe te profileve te tjera) merr 900€. Atehere UNE te pyes ku do punosh???? Pastruse, me nje rroge te mire....apo pedagoge (apo aty ku punon ti) me nje rroge qe ne fund te muajit nuk blen dot as nje pale breke  :ngerdheshje:  ???!!!

p.s. edhe ky eshte mendimi im personal. Tung! e si pastruese s'te kerkon njeri llogari...

----------


## Mirela74

Une mendoj se po flas me nje qe ja keput kot çfare shkruan.
Ti shkruan idjotsira.....
Mendimi jot personal mund te jete nje opinion dhe une e respektoj, po fakti eshte komplet ndryshe. 
çfare shkruan ti sjane te verteta, ne jug te Italise njerezit skan te hane buke, dhe nje pastruese qe merr 2.000 euro ndofta ben ndonje lloj "pastrimi" tjeter. Dhe nje pastruse ne jug te Italise nuk arrin dot as tek 1000 euro ne muaj (dhe ne 100% e rasteve nuk eshte as ne rregulla ne pune)

po te ishte e vertet qe me rrogat tona ketu s'arrijme dot deri ne fund te muajit do ishim kthyer me kohe ne Shqiperi, dhe nuk do rrinim akoma ne Itali.
p.s. se do ta dish rrogen time futu ne internet e shiko sa merr nje manaxher ketu :-) :-) :-)

----------


## Elian70

> Une mendoj se po flas me nje qe ja keput kot çfare shkruan.
> Ti shkruan idjotsira.....
> Mendimi jot personal mund te jete nje opinion dhe une e respektoj, po fakti eshte komplet ndryshe. 
> çfare shkruan ti sjane te verteta, ne jug te Italise njerezit skan te hane buke, dhe nje pastruese qe merr 2.000 euro ndofta ben ndonje lloj "pastrimi" tjeter. Dhe nje pastruse ne jug te Italise nuk arrin dot as tek 1000 euro ne muaj (dhe ne 100% e rasteve nuk eshte as ne rregulla ne pune)
> 
> po te ishte e vertet qe me rrogat tona ketu s'arrijme dot deri ne fund te muajit do ishim kthyer me kohe ne Shqiperi, dhe nuk do rrinim akoma ne Itali.
> p.s. se do ta dish rrogen time futu ne internet e shiko sa merr nje manaxher ketu :-) :-) :-)


Tu...o ci sei, o ci fai...
E para...as me plas fare se sa merr e cfare menaxhon ti.
E dyta...kam qene 20 vjet ne Itali dhe i njoh njerezit shume mire (edhe me mire se ty)....si mund te shkruaj idiotesira kur une te jap me fakte se pastruese shqiptare paguhen ne nero me cmimet qe te shkruajta me larte??? Edhe burrat e tyre i kam pas shoke te ngushte e nuk merren me punet qe mendon zotrote, biles keta punonin si kamioniste e merrnin 100€ ne dite. Ti je nje rast ekzemplar per mua sepse ne veri te Italise nese paguan qira shtepie, ti sado te marresh perseri s'te ngelen leke per breket  :ngerdheshje: . Kush ka blere shtepi tjeter hesap. Te jetosh diten eshte gjeja me "normale" ne Italy-ne e veriut.

p.s. policia ne Italine e Jugut eshte aq e korruptuar sa qe ty s'ta pret mendja, por s'jam ketu per te te mbushur mendjen ty...duhen pare te dy anet e medaljes. Per cfare ligjesh me shkruan ti ne Itali, kur Italia eshte vendi me mafioz ne bote? Vendi me satanik ne bote? Vendi me Komunist ne bote? Vendi me katolik ne Bote? Ku rron ti...neper filma???!!! Apo s'ke marr vesh gje per 20 vjet?

----------


## broken_smile

Keshille per te rinjte: nese doni te vazhdoni shkollen e larte mos humbisni kohe kot ne itali, universitetet italiane jane ne vendet e fundit ne renditjet nderkombetare. 
Ndersa per te jetuar..kjo eshte ceshtje tjeter, Italia eshte e mrekullueshme nga veriu ne jug, jo me kot e quajne 'il bel paese'  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mirela74

- 20 vjet ke qene ne Itali, ne vendin me te keq te botes?????? 
oh i shkreti ti... si je ka kaluar 20 vjet ne vendin me te keq te botes?????
 Po pse ike nga Shqiperia?
  Po pse su ktheve me shpejt ne Shqiperi? Apo italianet te mbanin me force :-):-):-)????
 Mos te kane sekuastruar keta Italianet per 20 vjet??????

Perfundoj: 

çdo njeri kur shkruan, me cfare shkruan tregon edukaten dhe kulturen e vet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Eljostelio,

20 vjet ti, 20 vjet mirela,

Pse thu ti qe keni Bo xing ne forum

 :perqeshje: 

Cenkeni tamam per njeri tjatrin,

Njeri ne jug e tjatra ne veri,

A stakoheni ne Rome , te beni tatatrari... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Elian70

> - 20 vjet ke qene ne Itali, ne vendin me te keq te botes?????? 
> oh i shkreti ti... si je ka kaluar 20 vjet ne vendin me te keq te botes?????
>  Po pse ike nga Shqiperia?
>   Po pse su ktheve me shpejt ne Shqiperi? Apo italianet te mbanin me force :-):-):-)????
>  Mos te kane sekuastruar keta Italianet per 20 vjet??????
> 
> Perfundoj: 
> 
> çdo njeri kur shkruan, me cfare shkruan tregon edukaten dhe kulturen e vet.



edhe nje here....Tu...o ci sei, o ci fai...
Ku kam shkruar qe Italia eshte vendi me i keq ne Bote????!!!! A di shkrim e lexim apo ja fut kot???? Pse ika nga Shqiperia apo pse ika nga Italia...Ty cfare te intereson? Une mund te shkoj ku dhe kur te dua...Po flisnim per punen, permeson, menyrat e hyrjes apo mbetjes, por jo se Italia eshte e bukur apo jo. Italia eshte shume e bukur kur shkon si turist, por kur ke veshtiresi ekonomike une keshillova me mire rri ne Shqiperi apo ne ndonje vend ku ndihesh 80% i sigurt. Se si kam kaluar une ne Itali kjo eshte ceshtje personale dhe nuk besoj te te interesoje ty kjo gje. Une kudo qe kam vajtur kam punuar me djerse dhe kudo kam bere punen e 10 personave bashke. Une s'caj koke per italian, gjerman apo kushdo qofte se i krijoj vete mardheniet si te dua e me ke dua e deri tani s'kam pase ndonje problem kushdo qofte se arsimi shqiptar me ka ndihmuar mjaft ne kete fushe...

p.s. nuk po kuptoj se ku do te dalesh...nese nje kerkon ndihme, ty cfare te intereson kaq shume dhe pse prekesh kur une them nje te vertete te "hidhur"???

----------


## Elian70

> Eljostelio,
> 
> 20 vjet ti, 20 vjet mirela,
> 
> Pse thu ti qe keni Bo xing ne forum
> 
> 
> 
> Cenkeni tamam per njeri tjatrin,
> ...


pu pu pu...menazheret jane fashista ne Itali...ti thu me i hedh poshte bemat e gjyshit tim partizon?

p.s. pasanaj nuku shkon...une kllase punetore...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> pu pu pu...menazheret jane fashista ne Itali...ti thu me i hedh poshte bemat e gjyshit tim partizon?


Po cke ti gji shi partizon, ajo klareta petaci,

Vete duqja do qmendej nga gjelozia... :perqeshje: 

Vflp

----------


## Elian70

> Po cke ti gji shi partizon, ajo klareta petaci,
> 
> Vete duqja do qmendej nga gjelozia...
> 
> Vflp



oooo shume faleminderit...me kujtove passwordin  :ngerdheshje: 


p.s. Xhuje inteligjent! Xhuje magjistar....

----------


## hot_prinz

Eljon, 
nuk tregoje me heret per punen e pedagogeve.  :Mos:

----------


## Mirela74

Ke te drejte, ne rastin tend Nuk mund te pretendosh me teper se punetor pastrime. :-) :-) :-) E mbyll ketu biseden se ti me offendime je me i zoti se mua. Gjithe te mira dhe pastrime te mbara :-) :-) :-)

----------

